# Mimicing sunrise / sunset in a basement tank?



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone

I just set up my new tank in the basement and the problem is that it's way too dark down there to just simply turn on the lights. 

Is there a timer / dimmer system that can be purchased to allow for the fish to slowly adjust to the light? 

I have an exo-terra system currently, but it doesn't seem to work well at all ..never fully shuts off.

Anyone have a product out there?

Thanks
Anders


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

How about two or more sets of lights timed to switch on/off at different intervals?

Ex:

Light A, main light, turns on at 9am and off at 9pm.

Light B, relatively dim, turns on at 8am and off at 10pm.

The more sets of timers you have, the smoother the transition.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

and if light set B aren't dim enough with lower wattage...have it further away from the tank.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

I am just surprised a company doesn't have a sunset/ sunrise timing device, so it is not so shocking to the fish.. 

Thanks for the help .. looks like that might be the way to go with the low wattage "wake up" light


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

andco said:


> I am just surprised a company doesn't have a sunset/ sunrise timing device, so it is not so shocking to the fish..
> 
> Thanks for the help .. looks like that might be the way to go with the low wattage "wake up" light


It might be a technical limitation. A timer simply connects or interrupts the current. A timed dimmer would need to control the amount of current flowing through the circuit. I don't know if that's achievable without some kind of computer chip.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

there is a patent on it


> A device for producing a gradual change in power supplied to a load which utilizes at least one gated solid state switching device and a selectable variable timer network connected to the gate electrode and comprising a chargeable capacitor and a switchable resistive network, for controlling a light circuit, for example.
> 
> Inventor: Lawson P. Mosteller, Jr.
> Current U.S. Classification: 307/141; 315/194
> ...


easier to just have a room lamp on the other side of the room from the tank on a timer.


----------

